# Oops....



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Heheh, I can definately relate. Well, not to that exact circumstance......I am the queen of walking into things, knocking over displays or just plain tripping.


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

another thing i did was put out someones christmas lights.

theres a guy in nj that does this amazing christmas display with animatronics and stuff. and i got out of the car to take a picture and since there was such traffic to see this house, my parents had to keep the car moving. well walking back to the car, i tripped on an extension cord and caused the power to 7 trees, 3 reindeer and 1 animatronic to go out.


----------



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

I had a guy knock me clear off his porch and into his bushes when he opened the door to give my friends and I TOT candy. I got no "are you o.k.'s" I just got HA HA HA you don't get any candy.


----------

